# atv's



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

anyone know do they have the same rules as trucks do they need the same permits also do you have to air down the tires like trucks

and since i live 2 blocks from the beach if i drive it from my house to the beach will the cops give me a problem


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

While I can't offically say yes or no (call your local police dept, guess what they will say), I can give you my opinion.

As soon as you travel a public road or beach with an ATV, you be descended upon by local police & lifeguards like you got a machine gun out to get someone. ATV are not licensed nor registerable in NJ. ATV are now the poster child for bad boy antics and the State is cracking down. If I had one, I'd put on the street with a for sale sign - Best Offer. ATV riding days are numbered (unless on Private Property), IMHO.

You'd really be risking it doing it here in NJ. Traverse a State Park, it's gone if your caught.

However, in NC, ATV are allowed on beaches with special permit.


----------



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

I ask because i see people riding them all the time from silver beach to seaside and ive never seen a cop bothering one


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Down here in S Jersey, we there is a big roblem with ATV riders ripping up private property, utility property, etc. Then there are the lawsuits when someone gets hurt on private/public property. Some real high profile cases on sand mining property.

The problem is so bad, two enterpertnurs have open ATV parks to ride for a fee. They are very popular.

I've seen two cases were Middle Twp police confiscated ATV being run on State Highway right-of-way (probably not the best place to ride).

Here also in Trenton, the drug runners are using them to get down the alleys. Police are having real fun with them.

We are all responsible for our actions, despite what the lawyers say :jawdrop: Personally, I won't do it if I was you.


----------

